# RLO van timer lesen mit libnodave



## Ruud (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich, um das rlo van eine timer zu lesen mit libnodave?
Beispiel:

A   T50
S   M50.0

Ist das auslezen van bit T50 moglich, und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2009)

*RLO von Timern*

Hallo,



			
				Ruud schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich, um das rlo van eine timer zu lesen mit libnodave?



Meinst Du damit einen Zeitwert vom Typ "S5Timer" ?

Ich glaube nicht, das sowas möglich ist. Das RLO wird ja nicht nur aus dem Status des Timers gebildet, da können ja noch weitere logische Operationen daran beteiligt sein. Wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere, führt ein Timer vom Format "S5Time" nicht nur den Zeitwert, sondern auch Statusinformationen im linken Nibble. Aber ob man aus diesen Informationen ein RLO basteln kann, ich denke eher nein ...
Obwohl einige Kommunikationsbibliotheken die Funktion "Read_S5Timer" implementiert haben, werden da obviously nicht die Statusinformationen ausgeblendet. Das sorgt für lustige Ergebnisse beim Betrachten des aktuellen Zeitwertes von S5_Timern 

Gruß in die schönen Niederlande

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Dezember 2009)

Mal eine blöde Frage:
Was ist das "RLO"?


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2009)

*Rlo*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine blöde Frage: Was ist das "RLO"?



Es gibt keine blöden Fragen.

RLO = "Result of logic operation" auf deutsch "Verknüpfungsergebnis" = VKE

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2009)

Die S5 lieferte noch alle Statusbits mit (war ja auch nur ein Lesen von Speicheradresse), bei der S7 kommt beim Lesen nur der Zeitwert mit Faktor ohne Statusbits.


----------



## Ruud (18 Dezember 2009)

*RLO = VKE, Selber bauen*

Hallo,
Zuerst mal danke fur die antworten!

Wenn ich es gut habe muss man dan zuerst wissen wie die timer benutzt werd
z.b. SD, SE, usw....
Dann kann man mit den aktuele timer value und die "benutzung von timer value" selber die RLO bauen..


Andere frage:
Wenn man mit den LAD/STL/FBD  van Step 7 Online geht, dann sieht man die werten wie die in denn moment sein.

Mit LibnNoDave sieht man (glaube ich) denn werten sowie die an ende von den sps cyclus sind, ist es auch moglich 
um die werten zu anzeigen wie die editor von step 7 das macht also in die cyclus?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2009)

Status Bausteine zeigt den Wert an, der genau an dieser Codestelle vorliegt. Drei Programmzeilen später kann dies schon wieder ein anderer sein (und bei erneuter Abfarge auch anders dargestellt werden). Was soll jetzt eine Bibliothek von außen tun? Übrigens sind die Statusfunktionen keine normalen Lesefunktionen.


----------



## Ruud (18 Dezember 2009)

*Status*

Vielleicht muss ich mall erklaren was ich wil.....

Ich will ein program (.net) schreiben die die weiterbedingen fur schrittkette 
anzeigt.
Das problem is unter andere die VKE von timer, local daten, usw....
aber auch wenn z.b. Merker dobbelt in cyclus bearbeitet werden.

Bei uns ist es zum gluck zo das Local daten fast nicht benutzt werden, und merker, datenbausteinen auch nicht doppelt geschrieben wert.

Ich hatte mir gedacht das was die LAD/STL editor macht/abfragt vieleicht auch uber ein eigenes program zu machen ist???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2009)

Selbstverständlich ist dies machbar. Dazu muss man nur das Programm kennen, dieses disassemblieren, wissen was zu jedem Befehl für eine Statusanfrage gehört, diesen an die SPS abschicken, wissen wie das Reaktionstelegramm aussieht, den Inhalt interpretieren und darstellen. 
<Ironie> Also alles ganz einfach realisierbar. </Ironie>


----------



## Ruud (18 Dezember 2009)

*Ironie, vielleicht*

Das erste part ist machbar, und wenn das so programiert ist das da keine lokale daten , oder merker doppelt gesetzt werden usw.. kan man auch die werten abfragen.

Danke fur die antworten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2009)

Ruud schrieb:


> Das erste part ist machbar, und wenn das so programiert ist das da keine lokale daten , oder merker doppelt gesetzt werden usw.. kan man auch die werten abfragen.
> 
> Danke fur die antworten.



Das kam wohl nicht richtig an: Dazu muss das Programm aus der SPS gelesen werden können, dazu muss der Aufbau eines Programmbausteines bekannt sein, dieses muss dann disassembliert werden, Rest (Statusabfrage etc.) s.o.
Es genügt hier nicht, wenn das Programm in STEP7 geschrieben wurde und dort angezeigt werden kann.
Ironie deshalb, weil ich nur eine gute handvoll Leute außerhalb von Siemens kenne, die diese Aufgabe lösen könnten. Aber vielleicht kenne ich ja zu wenig.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Dezember 2009)

*Rlo*

Hallo,



			
				Ruud schrieb:
			
		

> Mit LibnNoDave sieht man (glaube ich) denn werten sowie die an ende von den sps cyclus sind, ist es auch moglich um die werten zu anzeigen wie die editor von step 7 das macht also in die cyclus?



Wie der Rainer Hönle hier schon bereits richtig angemerkt hat : Im Prinzip ist es möglich, aber der Aufwand diese Statusfunktionen wie im STEP7 Editor  innerhalb einer Kommunikationsbibliothek zu programmieren, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.  



			
				Ruud schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ein program (.net) schreiben die die weiterbedingen fur schrittkette anzeigt.



Das ist doch an und für sich kein großes Problem...
Du musst Dich nur von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dies zyklusgerecht in einem Programm zu visualiseren. Mal nur so als Gedanke : Speichere den Status der beteiligten Operanden in globale Datenbereiche und werte diese in Deinem Programm analog zur Logik der Schrittkette aus. Nachteilig ist natürlich, das jede Programmänderung in der SPS-Schrittkette eine Anpassung in deinem Programm erfordert. Aber das scheint der einzigste Weg zu sein, deine Vorstellungen mit einem angemessenem Aufwand zu realisieren.

Lese bitte nochmal die Beiträge von Rainer Hönle durch, Du hast seine Beiträge irgendwie falsch interpretiert.

Gruß in die schönen Niederlande

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 Dezember 2009)

*Rainer, hast ja Recht, aber ...*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Die S5 lieferte noch alle Statusbits mit (war ja auch nur ein Lesen von Speicheradresse), bei der S7 kommt beim Lesen nur der Zeitwert mit Faktor ohne Statusbits.



Du hast ja vollkommen Recht, aber z.Zt. vergnüge ich mit der RK512. Und jetzt rate mal, mit welcher DLL 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ruud (19 Dezember 2009)

*Missverständnis*



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das kam wohl nicht richtig an: Dazu muss das Programm aus der SPS gelesen werden können, dazu muss der Aufbau eines Programmbausteines bekannt sein, dieses muss dann disassembliert werden, Rest (Statusabfrage etc.) s.o.
> Es genügt hier nicht, wenn das Programm in STEP7 geschrieben wurde und dort angezeigt werden kann.
> Ironie deshalb, weil ich nur eine gute handvoll Leute außerhalb von Siemens kenne, die diese Aufgabe lösen könnten. Aber vielleicht kenne ich ja zu wenig.




Hallo Rainer, 

Wie du hieroben geschrieben hast, hast du naturlich recht. Aber ich hatte das auch nicht for um das so zu programieren.
Was ich mache wollte ist :
Generiere Quel code aus LAD/STL editor.
Diese text dateien lese ich dan in mein .net apl. un visualisiere die schritten. 
Die schritten haben gutte Merkmale so das ich das immer wieder visualisieren kann.
Und ja wie QuestionMark auch sagt,  wenn was in de S7 andert musser die text dateien auch neu gemacht werden.

Die idee um die Lokal daten und RLO von timer/counter auf eine DB zu kopieren is eine gute idee. Da hatte ich noch nicht an gedacht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2009)

Aber wie qm geschrieben hat, müssen die Zustandsmerker etc. global sein. Dann können diese mit den normalen Lesefunktionen geholt und danach analysiert werden. Die Momentaufnahme während der Bearbeitung (= Status Bausteine) ist m.E. nach nicht praktikabel.


----------



## Ruud (20 Dezember 2009)

*Step7 Loop*



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber wie qm geschrieben hat, müssen die Zustandsmerker etc. global sein. Dann können diese mit den normalen Lesefunktionen geholt und danach analysiert werden. Die Momentaufnahme während der Bearbeitung (= Status Bausteine) ist m.E. nach nicht praktikabel.


 Da hast du recht.


Reiner und QM danke fur die gute antworten/ideen.

Ich werde ein par step7 loops schreiben fur die daten. Und dan habe ich zusammen mit de Stl-source alles dabei.


----------

